# Neve na Peneda, Castro Laboreiro Fevereiro 2006



## Senador (25 Fev 2006 às 22:13)

Desculpem a qualidade das fotos, foram tiradas com um telemovel.


----------



## Santos (25 Fev 2006 às 22:22)

Belas fotos e boa acomulação


----------



## tozequio (25 Fev 2006 às 22:34)

Eles não podiam emprestar uns 5 cms aqui ao pessoal do Porto?


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Fev 2006 às 23:50)

Excelente espessura!    é uma vergonha é apenas limparem um corredor assim numa estrada!


----------

